# صلاة جميله جداً للتوبه ....



## monmooon (10 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس

ربي يسوع .. أشكرك لانك افتقدتني انا الخاطئ ..
أشكرك لموتك علي الصليب من أجلي ..
سامحني .. زأغفر ذنوبي وأثامي .. 
أتي اليك لتمنحني نعمتك .. لتساعدني فأتوب وأرجع لك  ..
تعال يارب .. تعال واقطع كل اربطه الشر ..
والخطيه من قلبي .. اقبلني يارب .. استلم حياتي  .. انت من اليوم ربي وسيدى 

امين ​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## monmooon (10 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي*



_*شكراً لمرورك الجميل ده 
ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسي كتير صلاه رائعه الرب يعوضك​*


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2009)

*[q-bible] *
* 
تَوِّبْنِي فَأَتُوبَ 

لأَنَّكَ 

أَنْتَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهِي

[/q-bible]*​


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)

*امين يارب استجيب

ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2009)

> ربي يسوع .. أشكرك لانك افتقدتني انا الخاطئ ..
> أشكرك لموتك علي الصليب من أجلي ..
> سامحني .. وأغفر ذنوبي وأثامي ..
> أتي اليك لتمنحني نعمتك .. لتساعدني فأتوب وأرجع لك ..
> ...


 
ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 

سامحنى يارب على كل خطايايا 

انت تحملت عنى العذابات وصلبت من اجلى 

سامحنى يا الهى 

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررسى على الصلاه الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## monmooon (11 أغسطس 2009)

mera22 قال:


> *ميرسي كتير صلاه رائعه الرب يعوضك​*



*مرسسسي كتييييييييير ياميرا لمرورك الجميل ده 
نورتي الموضوع ياقمر
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## monmooon (11 أغسطس 2009)

استفانوس قال:


> *[q-bible] *
> *
> تَوِّبْنِي فَأَتُوبَ
> 
> ...



_*مرسي كتييييييير يا استفانوس لمرورك الجميل ده 
ربنا ينور طريقك ويبارك ​*_


----------



## monmooon (11 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *امين يارب استجيب
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*مرسسسسسي كتير ياهابي لمرورك الجميل ده ياقمرر
ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## monmooon (11 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> 
> سامحنى يارب على كل خطايايا
> 
> ...





_*مرسي كتيييييييير ياكوكو لمرورك الجميل والمميز 
وربنا يستجيب لنا لكنا بشفاعه امنا الطاهره مريم 
وكل القديسين 
امين ..*_​


----------



## zezza (11 أغسطس 2009)

امين 
ربنا يستجيب و يسمع مننا نحن الخطاة 
شكرا يا قمرة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 أغسطس 2009)

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة​


----------



## monmooon (12 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> امين
> ربنا يستجيب و يسمع مننا نحن الخطاة
> شكرا يا قمرة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




*امين  
مرسي كتير لمرورك الجميل دة ياقمر اانتي 
وربنا يستجبلك ويستجيبلنا كلنا *​


----------



## monmooon (12 أغسطس 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة​



*امين 
مرسي كتيييييييييير لمرورك الجميل 
وربنا يباركك ويرعاكى ياقمر*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2009)

*تعال يارب .. تعال واقطع كل اربطه الشر ..
والخطيه من قلبي .. اقبلني يارب .. استلم حياتي  .. انت من اليوم ربي وسيدى 
*
اشكرك يا ربي على كل شيء منتحتنا اياه

ومن بينهم نعمة الصلاة

شكرا مون

سلام المسيح بقلبك*
*


----------



## monmooon (20 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *تعال يارب .. تعال واقطع كل اربطه الشر ..
> والخطيه من قلبي .. اقبلني يارب .. استلم حياتي  .. انت من اليوم ربي وسيدى
> *
> اشكرك يا ربي على كل شيء منتحتنا اياه
> ...



*مرسسسي كتتتتتتتتتتير لمرورك الجميل ده كليمو
يارب استجيب مننا وسامحنا بشفاعه الام الطاهر العدراء 
ربنا ينور طريقك *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 أغسطس 2009)

*عاوزة اصلى معاك منمون

اشكرك يارب لانك افتقدتنى بمحبتك
وخلتنى ارجع عن خطيتى واقبلك من تانى
خلتنى ارجع احس بالامان وياك
ربى انا كنت تعبان وتايه من سنين
بس انت بحبك 
مهانش عليك تشوفنى تعبانه
واخدتنى بحضنك وغيرتنى
اشكرك يارب
انا فرحانه قوى
وحاسه بتغير ملى حياتى
وحاسه بقى معنى لحياتى
بحبك يارب*​


----------



## monmooon (29 أغسطس 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *عاوزة اصلى معاك منمون
> 
> اشكرك يارب لانك افتقدتنى بمحبتك
> وخلتنى ارجع عن خطيتى واقبلك من تانى
> ...




*صلاة جميله اوى ياكيريا 
ربنا يباركك وينور طريقك ياقمر
شكراً لمرورك​*​


----------



## ستيفان (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا" على هذة الصلاة الرائعة


----------



## مريم رمسيس (23 سبتمبر 2009)

صلاه جميله فعلا 
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك خير


----------



## سور (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*:94:كلنا فعلا محتاجين للصلاه ديه*
*شكرا على هذه الكلمات الجميلة جدا*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

* آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن



شكرا جداااا​*


----------



## tena.barbie (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربى الحبيب اتى اليك بكل حمولى وهمومى وأطرحها تحت قدميك ,نادما على كل ما فات من عمرى دون تسليم كامل لارادتك أرجوك سامحنى*
*الصلاة جميلة جدا الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## monmooon (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ستيفان قال:


> شكرا" على هذة الصلاة الرائعة



*امين
مرسي كتييييييييييير لمرورك الجميل ده *​


----------



## monmooon (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مريم رمسيس قال:


> صلاه جميله فعلا
> ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك خير



*مرسي كتتتتتتتتتر ياروما ياقمر 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## monmooon (23 سبتمبر 2009)

سور قال:


> *:94:كلنا فعلا محتاجين للصلاه ديه*
> *شكرا على هذه الكلمات الجميلة جدا*​



*مرسي كتتتتتتتتير ياسور 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر *​


----------



## monmooon (23 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> * آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا جداااا​*





*امين مرسي كتتتتتتتتتتتير يانهيسي لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## monmooon (23 سبتمبر 2009)

tena.barbie قال:


> *ربى الحبيب اتى اليك بكل حمولى وهمومى وأطرحها تحت قدميك ,نادما على كل ما فات من عمرى دون تسليم كامل لارادتك أرجوك سامحنى*
> *الصلاة جميلة جدا الرب يبارك حياتك*



*مرسي كتتتتتتتتتتتتتر ياتينا علي الكلمات الجميله دى 
ربنايباركك ياقمر​*​


----------

